# Micro vs Dwarf vs Pigmy hairgrass?



## Deanna (Feb 15, 2017)

Dwarf Hairgrass - Eleocharis Acicularis, Parvula and Belem (sp. mini) - grows 2-3” tall
Mini (Eleocharis sp. “Mini”, aka Eleocharis Belem) - grows ½ -1 ½" tall

Acicularis grows straight toward the light up to 3” tall. Parvula leaf blade is like a straight sword growing upward up to 2” tall. Belem will start to arch toward the ground up to 1 ½” tall. 

I've grown both and prefer the "Mini" simply because it grows no more than about 3/4" in my tank (higher light shortens maximum growth height). So, I don't have to trim it at all. When I had the taller version, I had to trim it weekly to satisfy my desired height as it grew to about 2".

Now, if you like the higher growth, the "Dwarf" is straight and looks much more like grass in a lawn. The "Mini" tends to bend over as it reaches max height but, from more than a few feet away, it looks like a grass carpet.


----------



## livebearerlove (Aug 20, 2013)

@Deana

Thank you so much. I want it low as possible- so I guess ill get Mini. I also looked at Sagitaria Pigmy as he called it. I assume that its 'dwarf'? 

Im looking for grass look, but lowest I can find to contrast the baby tears, HC, etc.


----------



## Deanna (Feb 15, 2017)

livebearerlove said:


> @Deana
> 
> Thank you so much. I want it low as possible- so I guess ill get Mini. I also looked at Sagitaria Pigmy as he called it. I assume that its 'dwarf'?
> 
> Im looking for grass look, but lowest I can find to contrast the baby tears, HC, etc.


I'm not familiar with "Sagitaria Pigmy". Could you mean Pygmy Sword?


----------



## livebearerlove (Aug 20, 2013)

@Deana
That is what he called it! (now, whether he has the IQ of room temperature is another story).


----------

